# Piping dimensions



## The Job (Dec 8, 2012)

I am kind of confused about pipe dimensions: center to face, face to face, end to end, take offs, thread allowance, etc...Can someone explain this in laymen's terms? 

Cheers.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I will do what little I can.

Center to center measurements are the basis for doing mathematical calculations for plumbing. That is the distance between two different runs of pipe that you need to join together. 

For example, you need to rough in a pipe for a water closet. The water closet needs to end up 13" off of the frame wall. The pipe that it attaches to is running 30" off of that frame wall. The center to center measurement is going to be 17". 30" minus 13" is 17". 

If you are going to use a long sweep 1/4 bend to turn towards the water closet, than all you have to do to get your end to end measurements is to subtract the take offs for the two fittings. I happen to remember these numbers for 3" DWV PVC fittings, so I will use those. A 3" long sweep 1/4 bend takes up 4" from the center of the fitting to the end of the pipe that glues into the socket. So subtract the 4" from the 17" = 13". Now you have to subtract the take off for a 4"x3" closet bend. That fitting takes up 3 1/2" from center of the 4" riser to the end of the pipe that glues into the 3" socket. so subtract that 3 1/2" from the 13". 13"-3 1/2"=9 1/2". So you would need to cut a 9 1/2" piece of pipe to connect the the water closet to the run of pipe. The end to end measurement is 9 1/2".

I don't use face to face measurements very often. Usually only on underground main runs when for whatever reason I can't get center to center measurements very easily. Measure from the face of one fitting to the face of another fitting, then add in the fitting allowance. For 3" DWV PVC, this is 1 1/2" per fitting, x 2 fittings, so add in 3"


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

impressive! I studied it for my test. Never used it. I cheat in the field


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

If you put in the effort to start using it, you will get more (and better) work done, in less time.

My day job is for a company that specializes in multi family, apartments and the like. Our best underground guy has two helpers cutting and pre gluing all of the piping while he is digging the ditches with the mini excavator. 

I wish I was as good at this stuff as he is. But at least I am taller & better looking than him.:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

lol. i would like to use that stuff more. Studing i got desent on paper with it. i'd like to apply it in the field. I lost my pipefitter book


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use them all the time. Every day. First thing I teach a helper. Face, end of make up . Center. 

To read my fab list you better know it 

2x 4'7" w/2"x1 1/2"x2" tee bh ( bullhead) end to c. ( center). Or ee end to end or cc center to center

I use these when running gas on the roof. Throw down measurements and pull up fabbed pieces buy the time I screw them and measure more you need to have the fab list done and ready for a new list


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have gotten most of my measurements from measuring fittings, before I was even aware that they printed fitting books. 

At the OP, you are asking good questions. Keep it up, you will be well on your way to being a top notch plumber in no time.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The Job said:


> I am kind of confused about pipe dimensions: center to face, face to face, end to end, take offs, thread allowance, etc...Can someone explain this in laymen's terms?
> 
> Cheers.


 I use the folding ruler to solve the measurment..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I use them all the time. Every day. First thing I teach a helper. Face, end of make up . Center.
> 
> To read my fab list you better know it
> 
> ...


 You'd fire me buddy


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd teach you and vise versa. We all can learn more I'd love to be around a veteran plumber to learn from. But Usually I figure it out alone and make mistakes along the way. Fire protection pipe fitting has helped me a lot


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I suck at math that, that kind of figuring takes. I use the rough cut and cut twice method which takes twice as long. grounds I'm getting faster at. But I know i have room for improvement


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I use them all the time. Every day. First thing I teach a helper. Face, end of make up . Center.
> 
> To read my fab list you better know it
> 
> ...


 wtf that just gave me a brain fart what you talkin about willis i mean texas :blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberman911 said:


> i suck at math that, that kind of figuring takes. I use the rough cut and cut twice method which takes twice as long. Grounds i'm getting faster at. But i know i have room for improvement


 folding ruler rules!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> wtf that just gave me a brain fart what you talkin about willis i mean texas :blink:


It's a fab list for blk pipe. In commercial construction 2" pipe. 4' 7 " long with a tee on the end bull head. Not tor or tee on run the guy cutting it uses the take offs depending on if I put ec cc ee. Ec is end to center. So one take off for that fitting. Ee is end to end no take off and c c is center to center rarely use but it would have two take offs one for each fitting


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> folding ruler rules!!


You really use a folding ruler??


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> folding ruler rules!!


 Is there a secret that i'd like to know here??

:cowboy: HI, TX. LMOA. I just found those


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I like it. Iv had my hat a while tho

I think you can use a folding ruler to do math with. I think???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You really use a folding ruler??


 Yes!! All the time! Have one in tool box, in truck, in my pocket, in the kitchen, etc... my dad taught me many tricks with it..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

If you dont mind I would like to learn


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> If you dont mind I would like to learn


 Meet me at the Wild game!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

sweet hat. I saw another I liked. Those are funny as h*ll:2guns:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Yes!! All the time! Have one in tool box, in truck, in my pocket, in the kitchen, etc... my dad taught me many tricks with it..


What kind if tricks. Iv never seen any one with one around here. Funny how diff regions have diff tools and tricks. Imagine if you could travel all over and learn all the tricks


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

me to i have three in my garage and never used them i would like to learn some tricks to


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay, 1st test, you have to unfold the ruler.. let me know if ya pass the 1st step... lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Done


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Okay, 1st test, you have to unfold the ruler.. let me know if ya pass the 1st step... lol


 ok i have to buy one first lost the one i had.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

whats next


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have to buy one too. Maybe we can have a webinar on it !!!lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

revenge said:


> whats next


 Count the numbers on it and see how high it go...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I use the folding ruler to solve the measurment..


How?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

71 next


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

3 feet i think or is it 5 may be 6ft:tongue_smilie::1eye: God ya gotta love it. im laughing so hard


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love fold up rulers, they are the ****

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You all passed for now.. wait til next year for more tests..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> You'll passed for now.. wait til next year for more tests..


 No Please dont hold out!! I need all the help I can get. Just ask BIZ


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, next year is tomorrow. LMOA IM dumb


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

rj you just fubared up we all want to know the tricks of folding ruler dont hold out


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He's jacking with y'all. Lol


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you just shioting us rj its ok you still my favorite turd lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I grew up using the folding rulers.. since most of the jobs are 6ft or shorter with boiler replacement of small plumbing projects.. those 12 footer tapes are too filmsy to use and what the hell you need 25 footer for little job for?? 
When the folding ruler wears out, then it get transfer to drainage jobs as most pipes are 12" longer and u still can read the numbers..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

So it is 6 foot. I heard about it in the past. i know there is a trick, but I don't know what it is


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I have 5 rulers, most of the half foot marks where the rulers fold are worn off so you have to pretty much guess within a 16th.


----------



## alexdrt123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Calling Dr. RJ... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> Calling Dr. RJ... :laughing:


** feedback **

"Paging Intro Police. Cleanup, aisle 5."


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a few threads that might shine a little light on the subject.
https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t13709/
https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t18375/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/folding-rulers-its-uses-advantages-please-3625/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/folding-rule-32083/index2/
http://www.foldingruler.com/hintstips.htm
http://www.hultafors.com/about-us/not-just-a-folding-rule/
http://www.monticello.org/site/research-and-collections/folding-rule
and a You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

alexdrt123 said:


> Well said!


 How you get in here without posting a proper intro???


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> How you get in here without posting a proper intro???


 







You guys must be asleep at the wheel.........:sleep1:


----------

